# distrought gun control??



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

there was a woman on the news this morning ,who lost her son in latest bar shooting, out of her mind with grief , shouting that she doesn't want condolences and prayers. she wants GUN CONTROL! and she wants it now!!!!!!!!!

don't know what that will help considering , the shooter was supposedly using an already illegal clip anyhow. not to mention that murder has been illegal for more then a couple of years now and folks keep doing it.

I understand that it is expected of us to feel compassion but to be frank ,my first thought when I saw her ranting was ,if your kid, was anything like you ,the shooter did the world a great service!

this is a perfect example of . "there is no such thing as common sense gun control!"

just a series of knee jerk ,emotional ,feel good , punishments for the innocent!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Yup and in a state that already has a ton of gun control laws on the books hummmm when they outlaw guns only outlaws will have guns


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Saw the same woman who said also, "No more guns!" Not sure what that means or how she would go about getting her wish but I don't agree that if her son was like her, that he deserved to die. Both positions are extremes that might be good talking points but that's about all.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

glenway said:


> Saw the same woman who said also, "No more guns!" Not sure what that means or how she would go about getting her wish but I don't agree that if her son was like her, that he deserved to die. Both positions are extremes that might be good talking points but that's about all.


that's not really the point but it was certainly my first thought and having had time to reconsider , I will still shed no tears.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

It's not a gun issue, it's a mental health issue.



kiyote said:


> don't know what that will help considering , the shooter was supposedly using an already illegal clip anyhow.


How'd he fit a clip into his .45 handgun?


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Tater Chip said:


> It's not a gun issue, it's a mental health issue.
> 
> How'd he fit a clip into his .45 handgun?


lol. one can only assume he clipped it.

a magazine is something you use to level the dining table.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I certainly feel for the woman’s loss. Her son did not deserve to die like that and neither does anyone else. One thing I do know is that we as a country, have, and continue to do a great disservice to our soldiers coming home by not providing them with proper care.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

guns are not ,nor have they ever or will ever be the problem.

the problem stems from a society that embraces ,all things evil , then lies to themselves about why bad things happen.
when evil reigns ,stuff happens.
it is no great mystery!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

to get the libs to defend the second ammendment


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

youngdon said:


> I certainly feel for the woman's loss. Her son did not deserve to die like that and neither does anyone else. One thing I do know is that we as a country, have, and continue to do a great disservice to our soldiers coming home by not providing them with proper care.


no her son did not deserve to die. not just because she is not very bright.

but at the risk of being cold hearted , I do believe she deserves the loss of her son.

the loss of her son is , at least in part , due to the policies she herself, calls for.

I get that we are supposed to be to civilized to say such things but it is the truth.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OH come on !

I get it that CA. is a libtard gun control mecca, but no parent deserves to lose a child. Had you said she deserved it I would still have argued but not nearly as strongly. No one, who is an innocent in a given situation deserves to die at the hands of a whack job. It happened in a bar, where even here in AZ concealed carry is permissible, but you can't consume any alcohol.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i seen that on CNN,dont ask why i watched CNN(it truly was an accident)

but i am curious if anyone even fact checked that she was truly a parent of any of the deceased

CNN has been known to create their own news stories for ratings and to push their agenda

just saying


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

youngdon said:


> OH come on !
> 
> I get it that CA. is a libtard gun control mecca, but no parent deserves to lose a child. Had you said she deserved it I would still have argued but not nearly as strongly. No one, who is an innocent in a given situation deserves to die at the hands of a whack job. It happened in a bar, where even here in AZ concealed carry is permissible, but you can't consume any alcohol.


don't expect you to agree.in fact I doubt most will .but I stand by my statement.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Tim is head'in y'all in the right direction--- do some check'in--- she shows up at other shoot'in's--- pretty sure the other side would call her a "crisis actor"--->

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

*Okay, here is some fact checking from Snopes on the "crisis actor" claim. Looks like the pictures did not copy to this post but you can see them at Snopes by entering *Susan Schmidt-Orfano in a search on the site.

On the evening of 7 November 2018, the Southern California community of Thousand Oaks - which is regular ranked as one of the safest cities in the U.S. - was rocked by a mass shooting at the Borderline Bar & Grill that left twelve people dead.

As the nation mourned yet another tragic loss of multiple innocent lives, social media unfortunately experienced a resurgence of the "crisis actor" rumor in connection with the shooting - a conspiracy theory holding that professional actors are hired to perpetrate hoaxes by portraying victims and grieving relatives of staged shootings.

In this particular case, one Facebook meme held that the very same woman had been on the news as either the victim or the mother of a murdered child in three separate mass shootings widely separate in time and space: the June 2016 shooting at the Pulse nightclub in Orlando, the October 2017 shooting at the Route 91 Harvest music festival in Las Vegas, and the November 2018 Borderline shooting in Thousand Oaks:

We have to assume this meme was intended as a spoof of the "crisis actor" conspiracy theory, as the women it pictures are clearly three different people who look nothing alike.

The woman pictured at the top of this meme is Jan Lambourne, a resident of Manitoba who was seriously wounded by gunfire at the Route 91 Harvest festival.

The woman whose photograph appears in the bottom left is Susan Schmidt-Orfano, whose 27-year-old son Telemachus was killed in the Borderline shooting.

The woman pictured at the bottom right is Christine Leinonen, whose only son, 32-year-old Christopher "Drew" Leinonen, was fatally shot in the Pulse massacre.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

who the heck would believe snopes???????


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The picture of each person is there to compare.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

pictures are NOT worth much.

any one evil, enough to hire "crisis actors " would happily doctor some pics.

not saying it is or is not the same woman, just saying, there is no trustworthy source in any media setting.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Y'all can take it for what its worth--- real or not--- shows Schmidt and Leinonen as the same person.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10215345784692536



awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I can't view ,the facebook. have never nor will I ever log in to it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well this will make you scratch your head and go hmmmmmm.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

catcapper said:


> Y'all can take it for what its worth--- real or not--- shows Schmidt and Leinonen as the same person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not a forensic scientist by any means, but both women have the same exact dental profile? And both women have the same "scar" or facial feature on their left cheek? Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

yup,fake news.

if cnn claimed water was wet ,I would have to go to my sink and double check.


----------

